# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ράτσας ή κοινό?

## petra

το μικρο δεν φοραει δαχτυλιδι το βλεπεται για κοινο η ρατσας?

----------


## petra

η σκουφατη ειναι κοινη η καποιας ρατσας????

----------


## mitsman

Και τα δυο για κοινα μου μοιαζουν εμενα... δεν μου θυμιζουν κατι!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Για μωζάικ μου φαίνεται το πρώτο, για το άλλο δέν ξέρω, ίσως πιό ευκρινείς φώτος να μας βοηθούσανε καλύτερα.

----------


## jk21

το σκουφατο δεν ξερω αν παιζει (αν και απο το στησιμο και την υπολοιπη κορμοστασια μαλλον οχι ) αν εχει καποιο σχεση με γερμανικο σκουφατο .εστω αναμιξη .απο κορμοστασια σιγουρα δεν ειναι αλλα δεν πρεπει να εχει σχεση με γκλοστερ

----------


## panos70

Οχι παιδια και το αλλο κοινο ειναι,δεν εχει τα στοιχεια που εχουν τα μωσαικα μπορει να φαινεται αβαφο μωσαικο αλλα δεν ειναι ,ειναι κοινο ,ετσι ειναι τα αβαφα μωσαικα οπως στην 8.η φωτογραφια  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...Μαρτίου

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παιδιά κοινά είναι τα καναρινάκια .Το σκουφάτο δείχνει σαν να είναι κίτρινο μωσαϊκό αλλά μάλλον τα γονίδιά του έχουν από αυτό , σε κάθε περίπτωση μπασταρδεμένο λόγω του σκουφιού και του όλου συνόλου...

----------


## antwnis_S3

οντος και εμενα για απλα μου φενονται

----------


## petra

καλησπερα. αυτα τα καναρινακια ειναι κοινα?

----------


## petra



----------


## petra



----------


## petra



----------


## mitsman

Εμενα για κοινα μου μοιαζουν που εχουν παρει χρωστικη!!!!!

----------


## takism3

ειναι φετεινα????σ αυτη τη σελιδα το πανω αριστερα φαινεται για μωσαικο....

----------


## petra

ναι ειναι 4 μηνων.

----------


## petra

Δημητρη χρωστικη δεν εχουν παρει καθολου και τα δυο.

----------


## mitsman

δεν γινεται αυτο που λες.... ΕΧΟΥΝ παρει χρωστικη!

Κοκκινη "βιταμινη" ισως!

----------


## petra

κοκκινη βιταμινη ναι εχουν παρει δημητρη.

----------


## mitsman

::

----------


## petra

μιτσμανακο βλεπεις κανενα απο τα δυο αρσενηκο?

----------


## mitsman

Μπααα... δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω εγω ετσι!!!!

----------


## petra

οκ μιτσμανακοοοοοοοοο!!!!

----------


## panos70

Ναι ειναι κοινα

----------

